

Offer HN: Kuala Lumpur Tour Guide - muzrix

I recently quit job and now in meditation mode. With some spare time doing pretty much nothing, i thought i could lend some help to fellow HNer who plan to visit Kuala Lumpur or somewhere around Klang Valley areas.<p>I can be your cabby, take you from KLIA airport and doing one round trip on KL/Klang Valley for sightseeing  then drop you by anywhere you plan to stay. Till then it up to you to do adventure on yourself.<p>I hate to say this as it look like a valid scam but really, all this free of charge!<p>my email is my nickname at gmail
======
grillmaster
Ou another malaysian, that's a pleasant surprise. You're applying for the
winter cycle i presume?

~~~
muzrix
nope. i just love hacker news :) hit me an email if u come here in KL

~~~
ryanteo
Not malaysian, but Singaporean. Haha, KL sounds good for a short break, will
email you if I'm dropping by =)

Thanks for the offer! We must introduce our food to the HN community.

~~~
grillmaster
Surely. let you guys no if i'm over.

------
davidkohcw
Another malaysian from Sabah here...but I'm studying A'levels in Singapore :)

